# Best broadband plan by Reliance



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Oz7T0.jpg

Source- Welcome to Reliance Communications
I will opt for the 2mbps unlimited @699 plan. What about you guys?


----------



## Chirag_123 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am using Thunder 1099 - 4Mbps


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> I am using Thunder 1099 - 4Mbps



Great congo. So, you getting the full 4mbps speed? What about the ping?


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 3, 2012)

4 MBPS no FUP for 1099 is most amazing thing i have ever heard. That should be good enough to stream 1080p HD Videos. 1 MBPS no FUP for 549 is great for affordability. i always hoped for the day when internet will be as cheap as local cable service.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Great congo. So, you getting the full 4mbps speed? What about the ping?


Thanks,m getting around 3.5 mbps .. Ping is around 130-160



ajaymailed said:


> 4 MBPS no FUP for 1099 is most amazing thing i have ever heard. That should be good enough to stream 1080p HD Videos. 1 MBPS no FUP for 549 is great for affordability. i always hoped for the day when internet will be as cheap as local cable service.



Yes it is ..


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 3, 2012)

@tenida hey is it wireless or wired connection


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2012)

Wired either adsl or metro ethernet according to ur area availability


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2012)

Ashokkumar01cbe said:


> @tenida hey is it wireless or wired connection



Wired connection but you can make wireless with a help of wireless router.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

Thread already existing > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/164821-new-reliance-broadband-plans.html


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 3, 2012)

i am waiting for wireless broadband plans..


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2012)

there must be a  * somewhere
how it can be so cheap?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> there must be a  * somewhere
> how it can be so cheap?



There is not * with reliance, at least till now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2012)

just a small issue for those who want to know.before release of any big film by reliance entertainment usually all major torrent & filesharing sites are blocked for ~2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> just a small issue for those who want to know.before release of any big film by reliance entertainment usually all major torrent & filesharing sites are blocked for ~2-3 weeks.



That's bad and deal breaker for me atleast.


----------



## duke123 (Nov 3, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> just a small issue for those who want to know.before release of any big film by reliance entertainment usually all major torrent & filesharing sites are blocked for ~2-3 weeks.



cant we bypass using proxies?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2012)

Planning to reliance? Be warned. They limit p2p speed and many file sharing sites are blocked with them.


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 4, 2012)

What do you guys mean by blocking P2P sites ? I download my stuff form TPB using magnets/torrents whatever queue them in BitTorrent and let them download... now are you guys saying that if I am using the Thunder 1099 plan (which should give me download speeds of about >500KBps) I will not be able to download at that speeds ? In what way will they be able to control the speed i am getting in BitTorrent. I am not sure if that is possible. Ok blocking out a certain websites for a month or so I dont have any problem with that, there are always other ways to get a torrent. But I am not ready to let them play the fool with my download speed. I used Tikona 4MBPS for a month or so and the speeds were absolutely amazing no FUP absolute heaven. Speeds were alwasy @ >400KBps. I wish to have something like that. Tell me about this I am really dying for a good Broadband plan.


----------



## Chirag_123 (Nov 4, 2012)

For those who want to see speedtest results..Ping is high atm  
*www.speedtest.net/result/2284273880.png
Using Thunder 1099


----------



## Neo (Nov 4, 2012)

Whoa!!! WTF!!! I am using the BSNL COMBO 850. Hope realiance gets this in my city soon.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 4, 2012)

Neo said:


> Whoa!!! WTF!!! I am using the BSNL COMBO 850. Hope realiance gets this in my city soon.


I am not sure where you live, but can't you find a better ISP providing speeds higher than 256kbps.


----------



## suh007 (Nov 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Planning to reliance? Be warned. They limit p2p speed and many file sharing sites are blocked with them.


By how much do they limit p2p speed.I also heard they block torrent sites,Is it always or only when some big movie of their's is released ?
I right now have BSNL broadband and planning to switch to Reliance *Thunder 699 * plan which is too good to avoid.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2012)

suh007 said:


> By how much do they limit p2p speed.I also heard they block torrent sites,Is it always or only when some big movie of their's is released ?
> I right now have BSNL broadband and planning to switch to Reliance *Thunder 699 * plan which is too good to avoid.



I don't know about blocking p2p sharing. They block torrent for about a month for the movies they produce. But u can always download torrent from mobile and add it


----------



## suh007 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ Other than that, Is there any other known issues with Reliance broadband ?


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 5, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> 4 MBPS no FUP for 1099 is most amazing thing i have ever heard. That should be good enough to stream 1080p HD Videos.



Sorry to lay it off this way but I tired playing 1080p video on YouTube on a 4mbps line.. It buffered. Not that much but for a few seconds.  The Tikona Broadband wala in my area was a good guy he gave his 4mbps demo account username & password for Rs. 500 and i was lucky used it for a month. After that he I think got kicked out of the company.

I want to round up all the mother****ers who took out this FUP and shove a CRT up their ass.



Spoiler



Mods can edit the last line. Don't want to be a nuisance here... but I am a man and a man can only take that much bullshit.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 5, 2012)

Continue @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband-dth/164821-new-reliance-broadband-plans.html as suggested by dashing.sujay


----------

